# My goats



## Tyno (Jan 21, 2018)

Hey everyone, thought I’d share a couple of pics of our goats. Haven’t had them long but they’re starting to settle in. They came off quite a large commercial farm so haven’t had much handling but I’m gradually winning them over (with food lol).
In the order they’re coming down the hill in the first picture; Ron, Stella, Adrian and last but not least Lucy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They look great! Love the names.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Cute girls!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Very nice! Yup, the way to a goats heart is thru their stomach, sort of like a man. LOLOL


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Nice herd you have been and will be building upon. :goatrun:


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

What cuties you have there! I like their names too


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're lovely!!!


----------



## Tyno (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice 

Side note, you should get some kind of feeding trough or something to put their feed in. The can pick up parasites eating off the ground.


----------



## Tyno (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks Suzanne. They’ve got troughs they eat the majority of their food out of. The grounds just a stepping stone to getting them to eat out of my hand. They start eating at one end of the line and I sit at the other, if they want to keep eating they have to come closer to me lol. We’re getting there... Slowly lol


----------

